# NJ/NY/Ct breeders?



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

Would be great if the breeder was close to northern jersey or NYC area but anywhere around would also be fine. But most importantly I am looking for very good breeders. I honestly don't know much about how to look out for good breeders besides what I read here but even then I would prefer recommendations of breeders who are confidently backed by people here as being good breeders. 

Please help.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I recommend new puppy owners read this post to learn how to assess if a breeder is reputable or not and red flags you should not ignore.

Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder

Good luck!


----------

